# Ou acheter des vieux Ipod ?



## wakker (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Ca va vous paraitre bizarre mais je cherche à acheter un ipod des premières générations.

 Car j'en ai (euh... avait) un depuis fin *2002* qui viens de tomber en rade après 7 années service et autant vous dire que j'ai tout fait avec mon vieille ipod et que je l'aime !!!!:love:

Donc par nostalgie et par ce qu'ils sont indestructibles, pluie, sable, chute de voiture...

Merci pour votre aide,

ps: je suis perdu sans mon vieux pote éclectique


----------



## CBi (19 Novembre 2008)

eBay en particulier aux USA, ou alors si tu as l'occasion d'aller au Japon, les boutiques Sofmap où on trouve un large choix de iPod d'occasion.

Sur la base de cette offre japonaise, ces machines anciennes présentent effectivement un intérêt car offrent pour le double du prix d'un iPod Shuffle de 10 à 20 fois la capacité de stockage, ou pour une capacité égale au iPod Nano, un prix de moitié inférieur.


----------



## MaToNu (19 Novembre 2008)

Ben j'avoue que moi je suis ton contraire, à part pour l'ipod 4G (rigolez pas svp XD)...
Tu peux toujours essayer d'en trouver sur eBay, mais tu n'en trouveras plus jamais des neufs, étant donné qu'ils ont arrêté la production il y a belle lurette !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Envisager l'achat d'une batterie neuve est conseillé. Sinon tu vas te retrouver avec un iPod qui tient juste de quoi faire un allez-retour toilette/salon.


----------



## wakker (20 Novembre 2008)

Super, merci pour le lien CBi, je vais regarder ça de plus près !

Je n'en cherche pas forcement un neuf, je veux juste retrouver mon vieux pote bien gros en 2 couleurs... Ha ! Quand il était sorti c'était le must du must...

Bon je part à l'aventure dans la toile, et je poste dès que j'ai avancé dans ma quête.


Merci à vous !


----------



## wakker (20 Novembre 2008)

me revoilà...Donc

Regardez-ici le ipod de la première ligne !! c'est lui !

Si c'est bien un site Chinois c'est donc des Yen alors pour un ipod 2 40go ça me couterai *110 euros* environs sans l'envoi et la garantie qu'il arrive bien dans notre beau pays...

Je trouve ça un peu cher pour un grand père mais bon quand on aime...

Je continu à tourner,


----------



## MaToNu (20 Novembre 2008)

wakker a dit:


> me revoilà...Donc
> 
> Regardez-ici le ipod de la première ligne !! c'est lui !
> 
> ...


 OUlàààààààààà ça puduku' si c'est un site chinois...De un pour de 1 la qualité, deux, l'origine, et de 3 la garantie que ce soit un vrai ipod...Et sourtout le prix, j'trouve qu'il est un peu exagéré !


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2008)

Alors, déjà, ce n'est pas chinois mais Japonais et en plus, c'est une très grande enseigne d'électronique au Japon.

Donc, tu peux y aller en confiance.

Je ne suis néanmoins pas certains qu'ils expédient hors de l'archipel.


----------



## wakker (21 Novembre 2008)

Ha ! Si c'est du Yen Japonais (merci Gwen) ça me fait le Ipod à 70/80 euros, en fait le prix m'importe peu tant que j'arrive à retrouver un bon vieux ipod.

Un seul gros problème, je ne sais pas lire le Japonnai (si si je vous jure !), quelqu'un arriverai-t-il à me dire si ils font de l'export à l'international ?

@+


----------



## CBi (21 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Alors, déjà, ce n'est pas chinois mais Japonais et en plus, c'est une très grande enseigne d'électronique au Japon.
> 
> Donc, tu peux y aller en confiance.
> 
> Je ne suis néanmoins pas certains qu'ils expédient hors de l'archipel.



Ni hors de l'archipel, ni dans l'archipel = ils n'expédient pas, il faut y aller, ce qui renchérit le iPod, sauf si tu peux trouver quelqu'un qui te l'envoie...


----------



## wakker (22 Novembre 2008)

Ha! Pas si facile de retrouver un vieux ipod !
Je vais avoir un peu de temps ce week, je chercherai mieux et je trouverai le lien magique !


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2008)

N'empêche que je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi tu veux un vieil iPod, alors que les derniers sont bien mieux.

Sinon, j'ai un vieux G2, dont je me suis servi par la suite comme DD (l'écran a un peu morflé, mais est encore lisible). Par contre, je ne l'utilise plus et je doute du bon état de la batterie.

Si ça t'intéresse...


----------



## CBi (22 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> N'empêche que je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi tu veux un vieil iPod, alors que les derniers sont bien mieux.



Si on regarde les prix, ça peut se comprendre = 49 Euros pour un Shuffle, mais seulement 1Go de capacité. Ipod Nano à 16 Go, mais 199 Euros quand même...

Un vieil iPod avec 15 ou 20 Go de capacité = moins de 100 Euros.

Si le mien était toujours vivant, je serais bien content de l'utiliser encore pour avoir toute ma discothèque disponible dans ma voiture  Malheureusement, c'est comme ça qu'il a lâché l'hiver dernier = batterie gelée.


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Si on regarde les prix, ça peut se comprendre = 49 Euros pour un Shuffle, mais seulement 1Go de capacité. Ipod Nano à 16 Go, mais 199 Euros quand même...
> 
> Un vieil iPod avec 15 ou 20 Go de capacité = moins de 100 Euros.



Je ne comprends pas trop ton raisonnement. 

D'abord, les vieux iPod n'étaient pas vendus à ce prix là (100 ) à l'origine.

Ensuite, tu ne peux pas comparer un nouvel iPod, tout neuf et sous garantie, avec un vieux iPod quasiment obsolète, avec une certaine usure mécanique, et qui peut rendre l'âme à tout moment...


----------



## CBi (22 Novembre 2008)

Ces machines en général fonctionnent, si ce n'est que leur batterie est un peu fatiguée. Mais pour une utilisation du type de ce que j'indique (avoir toute sa musique dans sa voiture) ça n'a aucune importance. 

Bien sûr, un ipod neuf c'est sans doute nettement mieux, mais... c'est aussi nettement plus cher, alors si Wakker estime ne pas en avoir besoin...

Pour ma part, j'ai arrêté il y a déjà quelques années de considérer qu'il me faut absolument le dernier modèle, la dernière version,... Grâce à de fréquents voyages au Japon où le marché de l'occasion est très dynamique, j'ai ainsi pu me constituer un parc de machines en fonction de mes besoins et de mes goûts = iMac G4 comme machine principale, iBook palourde comme portable, iPod shuffle de première génération que je n'ai pas d'appréhension à risquer dans une piscine (dans un étui étanche quand même).


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai arrêté il y a déjà quelques années de considérer qu'il me faut absolument le dernier modèle, la dernière version,...



Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait en toute circonstance avoir le dernier modèle.

J'ai dit que quand on a eu un vieux modèle qui a fait sa vie et qui a rendu l'âme, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'en acheter un tout aussi vieux qui présente un fort risque de rendre l'âme. Autant repartir sur du neuf...


----------

